# The Wall of Shame



## BMCS (May 1, 2010)

Me and my fellow buddies have started a little tradition.  Whoever shoots the lowest score in a Tournament has to put on this dreadful hat and take a picture.  We are posting the picture along with the tournament and score for everyone to see.  The picture will also be put up in our local archery store the American Sportsman here in Augusta.  Just a little fun among buddies.  And now your champion with a two day score of 315 at the Augusta ASA is...........


----------



## bowman77 (May 1, 2010)

LOL ....Wear it with pride Dustin.


----------



## hound dog (May 1, 2010)

The shirt or the hat? I like the hat but the pink shirt.LOL


----------



## alligood729 (May 1, 2010)

You go Dustin!!! That shirt matches them pink/red boots you wore over here last time....


----------



## BMCS (May 1, 2010)

*I agree*



hound dog said:


> The shirt or the hat? I like the hat but the pink shirt.LOL



I agree Hound dog, the shirt is over shadowing that Leather YMCA hat and therefore I'm adding another picture.


----------



## dgmeadows (May 1, 2010)

*Ouch....*

Pink shirt and leather hat...

Is he wearing leather pants, too ?  Chaps maybe...

Guess he's heading over to the Blue Oyster later ?

(If you get that joke, you must be at least 35... or a fan of dumb movies.)


----------



## clemsongrad (May 1, 2010)

He might be down on broad street as we speak........


----------



## hound dog (May 1, 2010)

dgmeadows said:


> Pink shirt and leather hat...
> 
> Is he wearing leather pants, too ?  Chaps maybe...
> 
> ...


----------



## chiefpilot (May 1, 2010)

*joke*

That's really bad,I get it but I really don't feel that old


----------



## thompsonsz71 (May 1, 2010)

hound dog said:


> The shirt or the hat? I like the hat but the pink shirt.LOL



you like the hat? seriously? a black leather mathews hat? hahahhahha


----------



## thompsonsz71 (May 1, 2010)

dont worry joe... your times a comin!


----------



## bowman77 (May 1, 2010)

thompsonsz71 said:


> dont worry joe... your times a comin!



It might be, but it want be by your doings....


----------



## C Cape (May 2, 2010)

dgmeadows said:


> Pink shirt and leather hat...
> 
> Is he wearing leather pants, too ?  Chaps maybe...
> 
> ...



Police Academy?


----------



## thompsonsz71 (May 2, 2010)

bowman77 said:


> It might be, but it want be by your doings....



keep thinkin that..... i got yo number..... ill be waitin for you at the fort


----------



## dgmeadows (May 2, 2010)

*Jackpot....*



C Cape said:


> Police Academy?



You are correct sir...  welcome to the other side of the hill....

Back TTT for you Dustin....


----------



## thompsonsz71 (May 2, 2010)

haha appreciate it darren..... i wonder which one of the store shooters is gettin is this weekend? i better shut up or it will be me agian


----------



## KMckie786 (May 3, 2010)

thompsonsz71 said:


> keep thinkin that..... i got yo number..... ill be waitin for you at the fort



Thats never a good thing coming form a guy wearin a leather hat and pink shirt! 

I heard he's gonna be waitin in the same outfit minus the pants but wearin his leopard skin loin cloth and his pink cowboy boots!


----------



## watermedic (May 3, 2010)

bwahhh!!! hhaaa!!!! hhaaaa!!!!!!!

Dustin, what did you do to get all of this punishment?


----------



## thompsonsz71 (May 3, 2010)

chuck..... really? did you see my score from asa? then youll know why....


----------



## thompsonsz71 (May 7, 2010)

i got the hat ready boys! someone else gets to take it home this week!


----------



## KMckie786 (May 7, 2010)

Twill not be me this time for sure!!! Get ur silver sharpies ready guys cuz somebody is gonna be signin that beast this weekend! I wanna see some pics Sunday night!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (May 7, 2010)

yes sir! i gotta stop by and pick one up tomrrow so i can sign it first!


----------



## watermedic (May 8, 2010)

I think that we have a new wearer of the dreaded leather hat!!!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (May 9, 2010)

really? i figured after the blowout i had yesterday i thought i might have it agian


----------



## KMckie786 (May 10, 2010)

Drum Roll!! Whos the lucky winner? 

Im goin through withdrawls right now!! Havnt shot a tournament in 2 weekends whos gonna be shootin this coming weekend I need a shootin buddy. Ready to go somewhere and shoot something! Im gonna shoot somewhere (Lord willin!).

Let me know!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (May 10, 2010)

i do bleieve the lucky winner was mr graham..... but im not positive


----------



## KMckie786 (May 11, 2010)

Im sure the Mastershief will have a pic up in no time flat! Dustin U still got the hat?


----------



## dgmeadows (May 11, 2010)

*I got the withdrawal shakes too KM*



KMckie786 said:


> Im goin through withdrawls right now!! Havnt shot a tournament in 2 weekends whos gonna be shootin this coming weekend I need a shootin buddy. Ready to go somewhere and shoot something! Im gonna shoot somewhere (Lord willin!).
> 
> Let me know!



I hope to be able to shoot at Social Circle (formerly 8 Point) Saturday AM, but got a tennis tournament (yeah, I know, I need to borrow Dustin's shirt for that one) - I am hoping to get a pass on the morning match and just have to be back by 4:00 PM for the evening match.


If I get to go, it will be first thing in the AM.


----------



## KMckie786 (May 11, 2010)

Im gonna try to make it up there. Keep me posted if you can go or not.


----------



## watermedic (May 11, 2010)

The family and I are headed to Jekyll Saturday afternoon, but I think I will try to shoot Social Circle in the morning.

See ya there.


----------



## KMckie786 (May 12, 2010)

watermedic said:


> The family and I are headed to Jekyll Saturday afternoon, but I think I will try to shoot Social Circle in the morning.
> 
> See ya there.



What time you looking to get there Chuck?


----------



## watermedic (May 12, 2010)

Hopefully by 8:30.

Is the rest of the crowd coming? I figure Ken wants a chance to get rid of the hat.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (May 12, 2010)

i think we might go down to louisville and shoot at rocky comfort but im not sure... darren you can borrow the shirt if you need to


----------



## bowman77 (May 12, 2010)

thompsonsz71 said:


> i think we might go down to louisville and shoot at rocky comfort but im not sure... darren you can borrow the shirt if you need to



Dang thats this weekend. I gotta freakin work on Sat.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (May 13, 2010)

i dunnno alan told me it was and somefolks are tellin me no.... i dont where we are goin....


----------



## KMckie786 (May 13, 2010)

thompsonsz71 said:


> i dunnno alan told me it was and somefolks are tellin me no.... i dont where we are goin....



How bout you just meet me at the store and we will go to social circle. It aint really that much further.


----------



## clemsongrad (May 17, 2010)

I think dustin has the hat again....and again...and again..... And chuck's out $2!!!!!


----------



## KMckie786 (May 18, 2010)

Haha we gotta get caught up on our pictures!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (May 18, 2010)

i dont think social circle counts cause only two fo us shot and i dont have a chance aginst kenny! by the way scott you gave me the wrong points!


----------



## dgmeadows (May 20, 2010)

If you throw Ciara and me in the mix..... wait, no, that doesn't help, Ciara beat your score too..... ;-)

(If it makes you feel any better - she's beaten me several times)


----------



## thompsonsz71 (May 20, 2010)

i hear ya darren.... im ready to go agian! ill wear the hat with pride!


----------

